# Wanted Mk2 TT tdi



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone selling a mk2 tdi Quattro amplified black edition?
Must be white, black rotor alloys, large rear spoiler, heated seats, cruise control and under 70k miles.
FSH and prefer cambelt/water pump done too.
Not interested in any other colours or specs.
Cheers - Steve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

